# Eventing dressage times released when?



## Nicnac (23 July 2012)

Only have a ticket for 2nd day of dressage so would love to know who is doing their test on that day.

Anybody know when order of running will be published?


----------



## oldvic (23 July 2012)

After the first trot up the draw will take place and the teams will declare their order of running. After that the times will be published.


----------



## Nicnac (24 July 2012)

Thank you!  Guess that'll be Friday then


----------

